# caterpillar question



## Joe (Aug 15, 2005)

i just found a caterpillar of the largest moth in north america, its not a full grown caterpillar yet but a few more molts it will be! 5 days after catching it i noticed it being unusually restless, it usually is asleep or eating, but its not. It keeps making this silk on the branchk its on and goes up and down looking like its weaving something to grip on, but it hasnt done this before. Do any one of you guys know whats going on?  i hope its nothing from injury because i dropped it by accident the other day  

Joe


----------



## worldofmantis (Aug 15, 2005)

Well could it be making a cacoon? They make a cacoon and weeks later they will hatch from it a moth thats probably what it is doing


----------



## Jesse (Aug 15, 2005)

If it's not making a cacoon then it is making a molting mat, definitely do not disturb it regardless!


----------



## Ian (Aug 16, 2005)

a moulting mat? Sounds good, lol Joe, can you get us a pic of the lil beast?

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## infinity (Aug 16, 2005)

yeah i'd say a moulting mat but i did the same with some peacock butterflies the other day - the most abundant caterpillars around here at this time (and most rewarding in my opinion) - they spun silk on the cage i was keeping them in just for general grip! so yeah, if the silk's localised- moulting mat, if it's all over- refurbishment


----------

